# Sixsixone evo d3o pads or dainese 3X pads



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey All - 

I just wanted to get some feedback on sixsixone's evo d3o's and the dainese 3X pads. I would be doing most of my riding around Pacifica, Demo, and whatever else is around the Bay Area and go up to Tahoe or Downyville once or twice a year. My question is for these types of areas, would the Evo's be enough protection if I were to eat it or would something with a hardshell be more safe? I know there's a lot of experienced folks in here and your feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

For what it's worth, Dainese is CE certified. 661 is not, as far as I know. And when it comes down to protection, jelly doesn't do it.


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

Very good reviews of the 661 evo d3O's from the downhill folks. I have the knees and elbows, but i just got them and have not yet put them to the test.


----------



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for your input! I think I'll go with the Evo's since Im not running down any bike parks. When the time comes I can pick up some that have the hard shell.


----------



## PoserLowroad (Nov 13, 2010)

I had previously tried the Fox Launch, and found them, even in Large, to be too tight and bulky. I tried my sixsixone's evo d3o's today for the first time and loved them. I got the XL and after a while I didn't even remember they were there. I didn't go down, so I can't attest to the technology, yet. But foe what it's worth, my buddy bang his knee today and the 661's would of certainly prevented what happened to him.


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

I picked up the 661 evo d3o elbow pads for a trip out west. Just 4 months prior, I had surgery on my left elbow so I was pretty concerned with protecting myself.

We hit Moab, Fruita, and Grand Junction...lots of good tech stuff fo sho.

I went down a few times, mostly from the front washing out in sand. I went OTB on a tight switchback and landed on my back and elbow, everything went well.

The only problem I had was from the pad rubbing my skin against the screw at the point of my elbow...was a bit bloody from that.

Otherwise, no direct impact with large or sharp rocks, but the pads were very comfortable and never slid down my arm, even while bombing down Porcupine Rim - which feels like you're wielding a jackhammer!


----------



## slowracle (Sep 23, 2009)

If budget is not an issue, get both. I use my 661 d30s on light xc trails (flowy with less rocks) and use the hard (alpinestars moab) shell on technical, rocky trails and dh.

The d30s are more prone to rip in a crash since its outer material is made of cloth, the hard shell won't.

To me both the pads I've mentioned are comfortable. Sometimes I forget that I'm wearing the d30s while riding. With the alpinestars moab knee/shin pads, each strap has 2 adjustments to get that perfect snug fit and it doesn't move around when pedalling.

I've owned the older model Dainese knee/shin pads (not the 3x but the one with light colored plastic) and every time I use it, it moves around.

I hope this helps.


----------

